# Anyone experience weight loss on Prednisone



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Harley has been on Prednisone for the past two weeks hoping this would help his platelet count increase. I took him in today for bloodworks and when he got on the scale, he dropped from 86 to 80 lbs in two weeks. I was worried that he would have gained weight since that is a common side effect of Prednisone. Now I am really concerned that the cancer is spreading more aggressively. Sometimes I have a hard time understanding how in this day and age we still struggle with fighting cancer for both humans and our pets.


----------

